# Uber texting & Calls not working again?



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Had this problem last night too. Get error message when calling or texting Pax and they can't contact you either.
Uber says their working on it but it makes pick up super difficult especially in busy areas.
What I don't get is with all the stupid texts they send out why don't they let us know about this issue when it happens?
Great Technology company that always has app issues. Total BS.


----------



## cedboss (Mar 22, 2015)

Though it was my android i havent been able to call or text my pick up since i started last week


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

I can't log into my Uber account in San Diego. Says my password or email is wrong. Hope this is a glitch.


----------



## geep35 (Feb 1, 2015)

Same here in SF Bay Area. It's a glitch. When I ended my last ride it would not finalize on my phone. I hope this doesn't become a nightmare for me.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Had this problem last night too. Get error message when calling or texting Pax and they can't contact you either.
> Uber says their working on it but it makes pick up super difficult especially in busy areas.
> What I don't get is with all the stupid texts they send out why don't they let us know about this issue when it happens?
> Great Technology company that always has app issues. Total BS.


POST # /@jaymaxx44 : Name change?
#[F]Uber:
The Wannabe Technologies U Need, Inc.


----------

